# stabalizer?



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

recently I had to sell my target bow for family matters and now I'm coming up on the indoor season and don't have much money and am wondering if I can get away with a 15"side rod on a 6"extender and a single 10"rear I ran the numbers and I would need 8oz.up front and 16 on the rear but I'm not sure 21"will get the weight out far enough even with the B-stinger side rods what do you guys think on this cuz it's a lot cheaper going this route


----------

